

AngelPad Spring 2012 - Applications Due by Dec 11 - coopr
http://angelpad.org/more/

======
coopr
I graduated from the previous AngelPad class and I highly recommend the
program. The experience was challenging, tough, fun, amazing, and totally
transformative - my startup, and my entrepreneurial skills, were helped
tremendously by our time at AngelPad.

